# Replacement Pannier clips



## Stegerman (May 24, 2013)

Hello all - I am a newbie to this forum having just moved in to my town after living for 10 years out in the country.

Yesterday I picked up an almost new pair of panniers for next to nothing because the "ratchet clips" on one are broken. They still mount, but they don't lock on. They look like this:








After a fair amount of searching yesterday and today I haven't had much luck finding where I could buy some replacements. Any ideas from you veterans?

Thanks again and I hope I can start contributing once I become a real commuter.


----------



## KentheKona (Jul 6, 2013)

Have you contacted the manufacturer? Even if they don't advertise it, they might give or sell you a replacement.


----------



## Stegerman (May 24, 2013)

KentheKona said:


> Have you contacted the manufacturer? Even if they don't advertise it, they might give or sell you a replacement.


Yes. The manufacturer is Novara, which makes them REI. Called the number on the paperwork that came with the bags and they say return them. The problem is I bought them from the garage sale, so they aren't returnable. I need to source that type of clip. If you notice in the picture, I don't even need to get the whole bracket. The clip is screwed in place between the bracket and the bag.

Looks like they are either Klikfix or Altura Twist Hook. Now I need to source them in the states.


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

I did a Google image search on panier clips to see if I saw something that looked like your posted photograph of your pannier clips. First image up was the exact same image you posted from this article :Pacific Outdoor Equipment Bicycle Panniers: In Depth Review

Looked further for info on the brand Pacific Outdoor Equipment and discovered there is some weirdness going on with it. Per another website, it has gone out of business. It is claimed the employees of the company were trying to purchase the company from the owner, who ended up not going for the idea. See this page: GEAR » Pacific Outdoor Equipment Website?? -- BackpackingLight.com Forums

Supposedly, the employees quit and started their own business:Hyalite Equipment - Bike Gear, Sleeping Pads, Waterproof Outdoor Gear You may be able to contact them to get some replacement pannier clips. They make bike products and might use the same clips on their products.

Additional searching via Google image search shows SJS Cycles in the UK has what looks like replacements for your clips. Altura twist hook - £7.99

It appears these clips are called "Altura Twist Hooks".

Evans Cycles in the UK also has those. Altura Twist Hooks Comp - Pair | Evans Cycles

Good luck!


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

I know the older Novara bags used Klikfix parts, not sure on these but I'd suspect they'd be the same. Check with you local REI, sometimes they have some parts or used bags in the "Garage sales".


----------



## Stegerman (May 24, 2013)

Bokchoicowboy said:


> I did a Google image search on panier clips to see if I saw something that looked like your posted photograph of your pannier clips. First image up was the exact same image you posted from this article :Pacific Outdoor Equipment Bicycle Panniers: In Depth Review
> 
> Looked further for info on the brand Pacific Outdoor Equipment and discovered there is some weirdness going on with it. Per another website, it has gone out of business. It is claimed the employees of the company were trying to purchase the company from the owner, who ended up not going for the idea. See this page: GEAR » Pacific Outdoor Equipment Website?? -- BackpackingLight.com Forums
> 
> ...


Hey thanks - just sent them an email. Added to your rep as well.


----------

